# Facebook Poser



## 275ANGER! (Jan 10, 2011)

Came upon this article this morning, people have no shame. Hope a bus runs him over and a cat shits on his fresh carcass.



> *Man uses dead Army hero's photo to woo women online*
> 
> By ANNIE KARNI
> _Last Updated:_ 6:52 AM, January 9, 2011
> ...



Link:
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/facebook_seducer_faux_gi_joe_jCgsYyHygvygXOIyFQF7QO


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 10, 2011)

I vote we get Ex3 to rock round to his pad with Ryobi hammer drill and a counter sinker to"kneecap him".
I''ll contribute for the taxi ride and said power tool.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 10, 2011)

What a fucktarded weasel.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jan 10, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> I vote we get Ex3 to rock round to his pad with Ryobi hammer drill and a counter sinker to"kneecap him".
> I''ll contribute for the taxi ride and said power tool.



Use this one:


----------



## is friday (Jan 10, 2011)

What a wannabe pussy.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 10, 2011)

Thats low.....real low.....


----------



## Muppet (Jan 10, 2011)

Scumbag mutherfucker. Hope the P.O.S. rots in hell.

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Jan 10, 2011)

He should be crippled for that. Scum!


----------



## Poccington (Jan 11, 2011)

Castrate the fucking oxygen thief.

I hope some of Sgt. Sanchez's Ranger buddies get a hold of this cunt and fucking terrorise him. Fuck prison, he needs his head stomped on.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 11, 2011)

Maybe he could be used by the Ranger Bn as a moving target on a range?  .22 adaptors of course, can't kill him too quickly, waste of range time if the first round takes him out.


----------



## CPTRigger (Jan 15, 2011)

Psycho scumbag creep.  I reccomend a serious curb stomping.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 15, 2011)

I believe this is Sgt Sanchez.


----------



## Casimir (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow, what a POS


----------



## TH15 (Jan 15, 2011)

Maybe we can use him to invent some new enhanced interrogation techniques. Give him to the CIA for a few weeks. Then complete the program x SF med introduced.

What a fucking waste of a human being.


----------



## Lefty (Jan 18, 2011)

Just when you think posers/wannabes have hit an all time low, somebody finds a way to lower the bar further.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 18, 2011)

Heartless and shameless bastard!

He should be named and shamed! He should be made apologise unrelentingly in private to Sgt. Sanchez's Family, to the U.S. Army Rangers and his unit. Then on the national airwaves to the entire U.S. nation!

May he then live the rest of his fecking life alone in total isolation and in the misery he deserves! What woman would want an excuse of a man like him or even feel pity for him...?


----------



## Budha (Mar 11, 2011)

I like the curb job idea! What a waste of genes!


----------



## Pistol (Mar 12, 2011)

Sad thing is there's so many more like this POS out there. It's only when a victim of their con game & begins asking questions, albeit seeking the assistance of the POW Network to verify the claims is the F'tard exposed for the POS that he truly is.

If I may, there's another POS out there.. His name is David Poe. He claims to be an SFOD Delta Operator since 1989 & a firearms instructor in Kansas City, MO.
His company website is www.SpecialForcesCombatFirearmsTraining.com, which has since been taken down or the name changed.


----------



## scrapdog (Mar 12, 2011)

How much lack of self esteem and self loathing do you have to have to do such low down shit as these assholes are doing? There should be some form of extremely painful punishment for using a fallen hero for such low class actions.


----------



## Dame (Mar 12, 2011)

scrapdog said:


> How much lack of self esteem and self loathing do you have to have to do such low down shit as these assholes are doing? There should be some form of extremely painful punishment for using a fallen hero for such low class actions.


These guys are sociopaths. They actually think quite highly of themselves especially when they get away with it.


----------



## AlphaDoc275 (Mar 15, 2011)

The nice thing is that they can pretend to be whoever they want but at the end of the day they are still the same POS they were when they woke up....
RIP Sanchez, don't let this douche get you down.


----------



## sfmike (Mar 15, 2011)

The 1st three letters of poser are POS.


----------



## Headshot (Mar 15, 2011)

I had some douche bag a couple of weeks ago tell me he use to train LE and SWAT in H2H.  He said he was 36, but when I asked if he would like to be an assistant instructor in one of my classes, he said he hadn't taught in about 15 years...you do the math.  I just said "oh, ok," and then snickered right in his face as I brushed past him.  He left the bar immediately afterward.  Once you actually see these people face to face you realize how entirely pathetic they are and what a waste of time it would be to monkey stomp the hell out of them.  He won't be back in there as I made sure there were plenty of people around to hear the entire conversation, not to mention it's a place I've been going since I was 15.

RIP Brother Sanchez


----------

